# Pflanzringe in den Gartenteich



## Malcomclaire (10. Juni 2007)

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier und hab eine Frage. Wir sind in ein Haus gezogen und in dem Garten war ein Teich vorhanden. In mühevoller kleinarbeit haben wir ihn vom Tonnen Schlamm und dreck befreit und neu angelegt bzw. aus dem Schlamm einen Bachlauf geformt. Nun haben wir eine kleine Brücke welche wir gern über den Teich legen möchte, aber da die brücke zu klein ist brauche ich im Teich selber eine stelle wo ich die Brücke auflegen kann. Daher meine Frage ob ich Pflanzringe in den Teich stellen kann ohne das die Tiere oder das Wasser schaden nehmen können!
Für eure Antworten bin ich mega dankbar.

LG
tanja


----------



## Heiko H. (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Pflanzringe in den Gartenteich*

Hallo Tanja,

herzlich willkommen im Forum.
Gegen die Pflanzsteine im Teich spricht eigentlich nichts.
Das einzige was ich feststellen konnte, war eine etwas höhere Verdunstung, da die Steine Wasser ziehen und  das die Steine sehr rau sind und sich die Fische eventuell daran verletzen könnten.
Aber ich habe die Pflanzsteine auch am Teich gehabt.

 

Gruß Heiko


----------

